# Fixer Issue?



## Kevin Smock (Feb 10, 2017)

Took my 35mm Ilford HP5 out of the tank after stand development and saw that the base side was a thick gray and had some elements of the photos from the emulsion side on it. So, obviously none of the negative was clear. It also just seemed just generally foggy.

I assume this is a result of a beat fixer or not a long enough fixing.

A few silly things I did that might help ascertain the issue: 
1) Did not do a test of the fixer. 
2) Kept the fixer in a gallon jar when there was only 800ml of contents in there, so it was exposed to some oxygen. 
3) Kept the fixer in my tool shed during a New Jersey winter.

So, what I'm interested in is:
A) Is it indeed a fixing issue? 
B) Can I refix it? I've read that I can, and that I should test the fixer, see how long it takes to goes clear, and then triple that amount of time for that actual film fixing. Can this be done though, if I wait a day or two to do it? I'm just going to wait to get some new fixer. The current roll of film is hanging out inside the tank on the spool.

I've attached some pictures:
Base Side: http://kevinandrewsmock.com/Base.JPG 
Emulsion Side: http://kevinandrewsmock.com/Emulsion.JPG
http://kevinandrewsmock.com/Emulsion.JPG
Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

Leave it in the dark, and get some fresh new fixer. You oughtaa be okay...it would take years for this to be ruined totally.


----------

